# Harzer Mountainbike Marathons - Meinungen-Ideen-Zukunftsaussichten



## chris29 (30. Mai 2018)

Moin MTB Gemeinde!
Ich bin Mitorganisator des Harzer Mountainbike Events und wir organisieren seit 2000 Mountainbike Wettkämpfe. Darunter in erster Linie Marathons und Kidsrace, aber wir haben auch schon viele CC-Rennen und 2 Enduroveranstaltungen durchgeführt, wovon 2015 auch die DM in Altenau dazugehörte. Was mir in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen ist, ist das die Teilnahmezahlen dor rückläufig sind. Bei fast allen Marathons, so auch bei uns. Wir hatten in Altenau zu Spitzenzeiten rund 600 Teilnehmende. 2017 waren es im Marathon gerade noch 190. In Bad Harzburg ist es gefühlt ähnlich, von seiner Zeit über 350 TN, sind es in diesem Jahr nur noch knapp 240 gewesen. Meine Frage ist: Woran liegt es? Sind die Strecke zu langweilig, ist der Harz zu langweilig? Oder sind die einzelnen Veranstaltungen zu schlecht organisiert? 
Ich frage deshalb, weil immer wieder die Frage bei uns auftaucht, wie es denn weitergeht? So werden auch Überlegungen angestellt, dass Rennen evtl. komplett zu streichen wenn die Teilnahmezahl weiter sinkt. Andererseits liegt mir die Veranstaltung nach 18 Jahren natürlich auch sehr am Herzen, und ich würde den Marathon nur ungern aufgeben, sondern eher nochmals verbessern. Das Potential wäre ja auch vorhanden, was fehlt ist meistens Manpower... 

Also, was wünscht Ihr Euch von einer rund um gelungenen MTB Veranstaltung?
Ich bin für Eure Antworten sehr dankbar und andere Veranstalter vielleicht auch....

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## ritzel007 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo Christian,

erstmal zur Organisation: Anmeldung, Zeitnahme, Verpflegung etc. funktionieren bei euch super!

Aus unserer persönlichen Sicht sind die Strecken unterschiedlich attraktiv. Schierke macht Spaß und auch CLZ hat 2-3 interessante Trails (wobei ich nicht die langen Wurzeltrails meine  . Wenn man aber bergab vorwiegend auf Schotterstraßen fährt, fühlt sich das wie die Verschwendung von Tiefenmetern an und ist für uns nicht so attraktiv, etwas Fahrtechnik darf es gern sein. Zusätzlich ist mir wichtig, dass ich als Lizenzinhaber teilnehmen kann, aber das habt ihr mittlerweile ja fast immer geregelt.


Viele Grüße,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (1. Juni 2018)

Moin Christian,

zuerst einmal bin ich sehr froh, dass es den Harz-Cup gibt. Wenn man aus dem (nördlichen) Hamburger Umland kommt, hat man ja sonst keine Rennen weit und breit... Viele Rennen im Harz fahre ich schon seit vielen Jahren, andere nur ab und zu wenn es in den Kalender passt.

Positives:
+ Wie schon erwähnt wurde, die Orga (Anmeldung, Zeitnahme, Verpflegung etc.) sind echt super. Auch die Streckenauswahl ist in vielen Fällen super.
+ Klar sind (wie von Henning erwähnt) viele Schotterabfahrten mit dabei, aber richtig technische Abfahrten (wie z.B. in CLZ vorhanden) würden viele Teilnehmer schon überfordern. Die vorderen 10-15% würden sich allerdings wohl sehr freuen  Am Ende müssen die Strecken aus eurer Sicht ja auch für den "einfachen" Wochenend-Fahrer passen, denn ohne die wären es wohl noch viel weniger Teilnehmer.

Negatives:
- Streckenmarkierungen (speziell CLZ) zum Teil mäßig gut, in der ersten Runde bog gleich eine vordere 6-8er Gruppe an der zweiten Abbiegung wegen fehlender / mangelhafter Markierung falsch ab.
- Sprung von Mittel- zu Langdistanz zu groß (zum Beispiel in Bad Harzburg, Hohegeiß).
- die Cup-Webseite könnte viel mehr als zentrale Anlaufstelle genutzt werden, dort finden sich zu wenige Infos. Es ist zum Teil sehr schwierig an die benötigten Infos (Anfahrt, Meldefristen) zu kommen, wenn wie in Hohegeiß die Veranstalter-Webseite z.B. so gar keine Infos hergibt. Auch fehlen hier AKTUELLE Links zu den Gesamtwertungen. Genauso könnten dort Links zu Fotosammlungen, Berichten der Veranstalter etc. verlinkt werden. Fazit aus meiner Sicht: Derzeit ist die Cup-Webseite nur eine Linksammlung zu den einzelnen Veranstaltungen ohne großen Mehrwert das sollte geändert werden.


----------



## DasMatze (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Christian

Ich schließe mich da den Posts an, Orga und Streckenwahl gibt es bei den Rennen im Harz nichts zu bemängeln.

Altenau war mein erstes Rennen überhaupt und hier habe ich mich auch das erste mal an die Langstrecke getraut, und auch am neuen Standort lebt das Event weiter. Das mit den sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen kann man leider überall beobachten, trauriger Höhepunkt war Sülzhayn vor 2 Jahren mit 60 Teilnehmern... was diese tolle Strecke einfach nicht verdient hat.

Als ich begonnen habe, war der Marathon-Hype in vollem Gange. Dieser Hype ist aber weitergezogen... er heißt jetzt Tail oder Enduro. Beim Marathon geblieben ist größtenteilks der harte Kern, aber diejenigen, die einfach mal den Reiz einer Startnummer am Lenker erfahren wollen, werden immer weniger. Im Gegenzug steigt die Leistungsdichte gefühlt immer mehr an, sprich der Sport wird wieder Leistungsorientierter. Es gibt ja nach wie vor Marathons mit sehr hohen Teilnehmerzahlen, das aber weder wegen überragender Strecke oder Orga, sondern eifach wegen dem Mythos oder weil sie im Rahmen von Festivals massiv promoted werden (aus meiner Sicht geht dann aber die Seele flöten)

Der Harz-Cup ist in meinem Kalender eine feste Größe und wird es auch bleiben. Jedes Rennen hat seinen eigenen Charakter und das ist gut so. Strecken wie im Cup findest du bei den großen Events teilweise gar nicht... Leider ist der Harz überregional nicht so bekannt bzw. hat immer noch ein angestaubtes Image.

Wo Potential für Verbesserung besteht:
- Die Homepage ist eher unbekannt, wird selten geupdated und in Google nicht sofort gefunden (Eigenwerbung)
- ggf. eine Sammelmeldung für den Cup über die Homepage oder ZPN, so dass man nicht für jedes Rennen einzeln melden muss
- Die Eventgelände vetragen oftmals kaum mehr Teilnehmer, auf der Strecke verteilt sich das aber im Start/Zielbereich sammeln sich nunmal alle Fahrer plus ggf. Begleiter
- aus ein...zwei Events des Cups ein "festival" machen, ggf. mit einem kräftigen Werbepartner... das Ganze mit Bike-Expo, Testbikes, Rahmenprogramm (das scheint bei einigen großen Veranstaltungen ja zu funktionieren ist aber nebenbei fast unmöglich)
- Viele, die auf den Marathonhype um 2000 aufgesprungen sind, haben jetzt Famile. Kidsraces sind cool aber kurz. Wenn Papa 4h unterwegs ist, will der Rest entertained werden (diese Kritik hör ich immer von meiner Frau und deswegen kommt sie nur bei bestimmten Rennen mit... Schieke ist bei ihr der Favorit bzgl. Kinderbetreuung, der Kurpark als Eventgeläne ist recht groß...)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Juni 2018)

Moinsen Christian,

das Rennen in Bad Harzburg war tatsächlich mein allererstes MTB-Rennen nach einer Vielzahl an RR-Rennen.
Die Organisation und vor allem die Strecke war in meinen Augen top. Meine Tochter ist am Samstag mitgefahren und hat auch Blut geleckt. Für mich als Hamburger war die Anreise halt auch noch im erträglichen Rahmen.

Vielleicht ebbt allgemein das Interesse an Marathonrennen ja tatsächlich auch ein wenig ab, heutzutage werden ja vorwiegend IEEEH-Bikes und Enduros gehypet. Und vielleicht müßte die Werbetrommel auch wirksamer gerührt werden. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Diskrepanz zwischen den Rennen der U12 und der U15zu groß. Ich denke die U12 hätten ruhig noch ne dritte Runde fahren können, aber diese Kritik sind "Peanuts".


----------



## chris29 (3. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute!
Danke für Euer Feedback und den Ideen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall einiges beherzigen  
Zu dem Rennen in Clausthal kann ich sagen, dass es in 2019 Änderungen im Marathon geben wird. Meiner Meinung nach, sind die Marathons alle zu kurz. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Marathon auf der Langstrecke min. 100 Km betragen kann. Ich werde unserer Orga im nächsten Jahr eine Strecken-/Rundenlänge von 40-45 Km vorschlagen, inkl. ca. 950 Hm. Dass wären dann 80-90 Km mit ca. 1900 Hm auf der Mitteldistanz und 120-135 Km mit ca. 2850 Hm auf der Langdistanz. Die U17 und U15 würden am Vortag spezielle Strecken im Jugencup bekommen, evtl. ca. 25 Km/500 Hm schwebt mir da so vor. Das wäre dann ein rundes Programm, mit nem knackigen Marathon am Sonntag. Das alles erfordert natürlich dementsprechend Manpower (Posten usw.). Das alles ist natürlich erstmal meine Meinung, da gibt es sicher einige, denen die Mittel- und Langdistanz zu lang sein wird, dafür wäre dann aber auch die Kurzstrecke da. Mal sehen was so wird.


----------



## Peter88 (5. Juni 2018)

Das sind angestrebte Veränderungen die mich persönlich freuen. Ich mag die ganz langen Rennen 
Aber ich glaube nicht das die Leute nicht nach Clausthal kommen, weil ihnen die angebotenen Strecken zu kurz sind.


Spontane und nicht weiter durchdachte Ideen von mir:
Euer Rennen und oder der Harzcup sollten sich stärker von der breiten Masse der Events abheben.
Wie kann man das erreichen?
-Vielleicht durch ein Festival wie es @DasMatze vorgeschlagen hat
-Vielleicht durch eine Doppel oder Dreifachveranstaltung die man als Etappenrennen verkauft.
Ein Bergzeitfahren oder XCO Rennen gefolgt von zwei Mittelstrecken Marathons.
-Neben normalen Distanzen eine richtig extreme Distanz anbieten. Mindestens 150km.
Dieses Angebot dann laut anpreisen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Glaube gar nicht mal unbedingt das Punkt 2 & 3 die Teilnehmerzahl sofort deutlich erhöht. Selbst beim Rothaus Bike Giro sind die Starterzahlen ja mittlerweile ziemlich gering, aber vielleicht helfen solche Angebote eure Veranstaltungen wieder weiter in den focus der Öffentlichkeit zu rücken.

Kritik zu eurer Veranstalung in CZ:
Organisation, Strecke, Flair  
Doof fand ich es es kein Waschbecken am Start und Zielbereich gab. Konnte mir nicht die Hände waschen


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juni 2018)

Ich bin 1998 meinen ersten MTB-Marathon in Seiffen (EBM) gefahren und habe bis jetzt auch schon einiges durch.

Ich glaube, daß die Teilnehmerzahlen bei den regionalen Rennen zurückgehen, weil sich die breite Masse -leider- zumeist immer die Rennen raussucht, die in der Presse oder im Netz am meisten gepusht werden (Willingen ist ein gutes Beispiel).
Ich befürchte, daß die Zeiten leider vorbei sind, wo es normal war, daß bei "kleinen Rennen" 300-500 Leute da sind.
Und andererseits muss man heute als Fahrer schon extrem froh sein, wenn überhaupt wo ein Rennen organisiert wird, weil es heute im Gegensatz zu früher ungleich schwerer ist, alle Interessen (Forst, Eigentümer etc.) abzustimmen und die Leute, die "ehrenamtlich" arbeiten, die Strecke ausflaggen oder "sonst helfen" zu mobilisieren.    
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß es was bringt, wenn man die Strecken länger oder schwerer macht, da sich dann noch weniger "Anfänger" auf die Strecken trauen und die Schere zwischen den Hardcorebikern und Anfängern noch weiter aufgeht; dh. iE. kommen insgesamt noch weniger Biker. Und wer dauernd rumnörgelt, daß die Strecken zu leicht oder zu wenig technisch sind, der darf auch gern jedes Wochenende nach Polen oder Tschechien zum Rennen fahren ;-)

Letztlich finde ich bedarf es gar keines großen Umbruchs:
-bisschen mehr Werbung im Netz und in den örtlichen Pressen
-bisschen mehr "Eventgehabe" auch für die Partner der Biker und Kids
-wesentlich bessere Homepage des HarzCup + Facebook und
-wenn möglich ein paar mehr Rennen auch für die Kids (denn die geben übermorgen dann die Kohle aus und kommen .....oder auch nicht)

Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## chris29 (5. Juni 2018)

Hi!
Euch auch vielen Dank! Die Idee mit der verlängerten Strecke war, dass man evtl. Biker aus entfernteren Orten wie "südlicher als Kassel" oder auch NL und DK ansprechen kann. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Leute von "weit her" für kurze Strecken auf den Weg machen. Für Einsteiger bleibt ja die Kurzstrecke mit 45 Km, dass sollte gut zu schaffen sein.
Festival und so weiter haben wir ja auch schon versucht, da fehlt es aber an Unterstützung Seitens der Hersteller oder lokalen Bikeshops. Aber vielleicht gewinnt man noch ein paar Bikeshops o.Ä.


----------



## Peter88 (5. Juni 2018)

Die breite Masse der Niederländer kommen vor allem wenn dieser Cup ausgetragen wird.
http://mtbmarathoncup.nl

Kellerwald ist mal drin und mal nicht drin. Das konnte man auch ziemlich deutlich an der Teilnehmerzahl aus den Niederlanden erkennen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juni 2018)

Danke Peter - jetzt wird mir auch klar, warum in Zierenberg immer relativ viele Biker/Holländer sind.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (6. Juni 2018)

je länger die strecke, desto mehr punkte im harzcup. ich fahre deswegen immer langstrecke, aber wenn die jetzt noch länger werden... wann soll ich denn solche langen kanten trainieren? man muss ja auch noch arbeiten und nach den 105 km war ich erst mal 2 tage erledigt...
harzcup fahr ich, weil es in thüringen nur wenige mtb rennen gibt und der harz von der anreise noch akzeptabel ist.


----------



## gewichtheber (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin schon in Altenau mitgefahren und 2017 die Langstrecke in CLZ. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt es an Trails, die so ein Rennen noch interessanter machen. Andere Rennen haben eine ultralange Strecke, mit der sie um Teilnehmer werben oder einen brutalen Anstieg, den viele als Herausforderung sehen. Vielleicht wäre da was machbar? Eine Verlängerung der Langstrecke klingt für mich interessant! Allerdings sollte es dann auch unterwegs eine Station mit Verpflegung und Reparaturservice geben. Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich 2017 mein Essen nach der ersten Runde hab liegen lassen und dann voll in den Hungerast reingefahren bin, die 35km wurden dann seeeeeehr lang.
Ein CC-Rennen, integriert in ein Event-WE, halte ich auch für eine gute Idee, vor allem für den Nachwuchs.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber auch die Gelegenheit ergreifen und mal DANKE sagen, das Rennen in Altenau und nun CLZ ist immer gut organisiert!


----------



## oflech (7. Juni 2018)

Keine Langstrecke sollte mehr als zwei Runden haben. Das finde ich superlangweilig und ist für mich ein Grund auf der Mittelstrecke zu starten.


----------



## geniusrc10 (7. Juni 2018)

jo, 4 mal die gleiche runde wird langweilig. 
warum die rennen noch länger machen? meist steht nach wenigen kilometern eh die platzierung fest, außer es scheidet jemand aus. ausdauersport und ein gewisser ausdauerfaktor (deshalb lange strecke) spielen natürlich eine rolle, aber dazu braucht es m.E. nicht noch längere strecken.


----------



## chris29 (29. Juni 2018)

Auch Euch erstmal Danke für die Antworten! Also in diesem Jahr hat es nach 2 Runden noch nicht festgestanden, wie die ersten 3 ins Ziel kommen  Aber ich sehe auch, dass wir die Runde natürlich nicht 4x fahren werden, sondern max. 3x. Die Wettkampfrunde zu verlängern hat mehrere Vorteile: 1. mehr Trail 2. mehr Anstiege. Wie gesagt, mir schweben so 40 km / Runde vor, evt. 45 Km. Wenn ich mir gerade im Süden die Wettkampfstrecken ansehe, haben die alle (!) mehr Km & Hm! Und gerade hier im Harz gibt es nur eher Kurzstrecken, als eine richtige Langstrecken. Wie ich Oben bereits erwähnte, alles unter 100 Km ist kein MTB Marathon, meiner Meinung nach. Ich glaube auch, dass der Harz eine DM im Marathon ausrichten könnte, dazu wäre ebenfalls eine lange Runde von Nöten, ich könnte mir vorstellen, eine XCM-DM in CLZ auszurichten, vielleicht 2020? Mal sehen was die Zukunft noch so bringt.....


----------



## Peter88 (5. Juli 2018)

Klingt gut, aber..
Die DM 2020 ist schon nach Heubach vergeben. Dieses Jahr war die längste Distanz in Heubach 63km lang.

2019 ist die DM in Daun auf einer 100km langen Strecke mit 2300hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Juli 2018)

@chris29 - Dein Vergleich hinkt etwas. Allein schon, wenn man sich die Strecke der diesjährigen DM beim Ultra Bike Marathon anschaut in Länge und hm. Das war eher ein "Strassenrennen" auf Forstautobahnen, als Mountainbiking.


----------



## xbiker1000 (8. Juli 2018)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Danke für Euer Feedback und den Ideen! Ich werde auf jeden Fall einiges beherzigen
> Zu dem Rennen in Clausthal kann ich sagen, dass es in 2019 Änderungen im Marathon geben wird. Meiner Meinung nach, sind die Marathons alle zu kurz. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Marathon auf der Langstrecke min. 100 Km betragen kann. Ich werde unserer Orga im nächsten Jahr eine Strecken-/Rundenlänge von 40-45 Km vorschlagen, inkl. ca. 950 Hm. Dass wären dann 80-90 Km mit ca. 1900 Hm auf der Mitteldistanz und 120-135 Km mit ca. 2850 Hm auf der Langdistanz. Die U17 und U15 würden am Vortag spezielle Strecken im Jugencup bekommen, evtl. ca. 25 Km/500 Hm schwebt mir da so vor. Das wäre dann ein rundes Programm, mit nem knackigen Marathon am Sonntag. Das alles erfordert natürlich dementsprechend Manpower (Posten usw.). Das alles ist natürlich erstmal meine Meinung, da gibt es sicher einige, denen die Mittel- und Langdistanz zu lang sein wird, dafür wäre dann aber auch die Kurzstrecke da. Mal sehen was so wird.



Hi, ich beobachte eigentlich das Gegenteil. Die Kurzstrecken haben mehr Zulauf. Und den Nachwuchs, der uns in unserem Sport fehlt, lockt man auch nicht mit längeren Strecken.

Gruß Lars


----------



## chris29 (9. Juli 2018)

Hi Leute!
Ich sehe die Tendenz geht eher in richtung Kurszstrecke... Mal sehen, villeicht kann man beides anbieten, ohne dass eine kurze Runde 4 oder 5 Mal gefahren werden muss. Das mit der DM war natürlich ne fixe Idee


----------



## Peter88 (9. Juli 2018)

Meine Antworten bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich persönlich mag die Rennen im Harz so wie sie sind..

Also wenn es nach mir ginge ist die DM 2019 in CZ auf einer 180km langen Strecke mit weiterhin vielen Kilometern über Wurzeln und wenigen Höhenmetern


----------



## racingforlife (16. August 2018)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich sehe die Tendenz geht eher in richtung Kurszstrecke... Mal sehen, villeicht kann man beides anbieten, ohne dass eine kurze Runde 4 oder 5 Mal gefahren werden muss. Das mit der DM war natürlich ne fixe Idee



Oder in Richtung "oldschool-XC", Rennzeiten von 2h+ auf einer Runde von 8-12 Km und vom Untergrund/Strecke eine Mischung aus MA- und XC-Segmenten. So wie in den 90igern und frühen 00er Jahren.

Quasi die alte XC Strecke in Altenau.


----------



## racingforlife (19. November 2018)

Gerade erst gesehen:

http://harzermtbcup.de/2017/2018/10/26/mein-fazit-harzer-mtb-cup-2018/


Wie steht es um die Zukunft des Cups?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. November 2018)

Da bin ich auch auf die Antwort gespannt..


----------



## gewichtheber (24. November 2018)

Kann es sein, dass in 2019 Dassel und CLZ am selben Tag stattfinden?!?


----------



## racingforlife (24. November 2018)

Gemäß HP‘s schon.


----------



## chris29 (4. Dezember 2018)

Moin!
Ich habe es auch gerade gesehen. Leider steht unser termin schon seit Juni 2018, von daher nicht mehr zu ändern. Schade, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbie (11. Dezember 2018)

Moin, 

Überlegung..….
CLZ Marathon 35 / 70 / 105 am Samstag 25.05.2019 (Erw)
Dassel Schäferwerk Marathon am Sonntag 26.05.19 (Erw)
CLZ Kids Jugend Schüler am Samstag 25.05.2019 (Kids)

Kann die Superveranstaltung CLZ, ich war 2018 dabei und sehr zufrieden, die Tage tauschen?
Samstag ist Marathon Tag (Erw)
Sonntag der Kids Schüler Jugend Tag.

Somit wurden sich Groß (Sa CLZ, So Dassel) und Klein (So CLZ) nicht im Wegen stehen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## chris29 (12. Dezember 2018)

sbie schrieb:


> Kann die Superveranstaltung CLZ, ich war 2018 dabei und sehr zufrieden, die Tage tauschen?
> Samstag ist Marathon Tag (Erw)
> Sonntag der Kids Schüler Jugend Tag.
> 
> ...


Moin Stefan!

Das wäre u. U. eine Überlegung wert. Ich muss das mal absprechen. Werde den Termin hier dann rechtzeitig bekannt geben, sollten die Rennen getauscht werden.


----------



## gnadenhammer (13. Dezember 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich wollte auch mein Senf dazugeben
Bin zwar noch kein Rennen gefahren, das wird aber 2019 geändert.

Jetzt zu den Anregungen:

Punkt 1- *Home-Page*, diese geht gar nicht wie ich finde, so was von unübersichtlich und nicht Zeitgemäß.
Da muss auf jeden Fall drangearbeitet werden.
Punkt 2- Mehr *Werbung* ,ich komme aus Hamburg und hier in der Umgebung gibt es kaum oder sehr wenig Infos über Harzer MTB Veranstaltungen, Schade
Anmeldetermine stehen so wie es aussieht fest, anmelden kann man sich zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt  noch nicht.
Punkt 3- Eine *Mahmut Distanz (z.B. 200 km)* die nicht 3 bis 4 mal gefahren werden muss um auf die Km zu kommen, würde denke ich das ganze bereichern.
Punkt 4- Ein *XC Rennen* in Verbindung mit einem kleinen* Event* würde der ganzen Sache sehr gut tun.


Grüße und dich freu mich auf 2019


----------



## chris29 (14. Dezember 2018)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte auch mein Senf dazugeben
> Bin zwar noch kein Rennen gefahren, das wird aber 2019 geändert.
> ...


Hi!
Ich denke du sprichst von unserer HP!? Oder die vom MTB-Cup? Aber egal! Danke erst einmal für Deine Vorschläge/Meinung! 
Zu Punkt 1 Wir haben keine IT Spezies und auch keine Webdesigner, von daher bleibt die HP erst einmal wie sie ist. Bis auf das wir im Januar die neue Ausschreibung dort einpflegen werden. 

Punkt 2: Wir haben in den vergangenen 19 Jahre immer wieder versucht, Flyer usw. großflächig zu verteilen (Bremen, Hamburg, Berlin, Hannover usw.), teilweise mit horrenden Kosten. Viel Gebracht hat es allerdings nicht. Die allermeisten informieren sie in Foren wie dieses hier...

Punkt 3: Lange Distanzen binden auch zeitlich Helfer, da wird man niemanden für finden. Das ist für eine Dauer von 6 Stunden schon sehr schwer, da haben wir keine Chance, Leute für 12 h zu finden Zumal über diese Distanz auch nur wenige fahren werden.

Punkt 4: Hatten wir Jahre lang, ich glaube von 2000-2014. Mit dem Ergebnis das sich zu diesen Rennen nicht sehr viele Angemeldet haben :/ 

Nun ist es dieses Jahr auch so, dass es eine Parallelveranstaltung am selben (Sonn-)Tag gibt. Ich habe mit meinem Mitstreiter gesprochen, aber wir können die Tage auch nicht verlegen. Der Marathon ist aber auch schon ewig beim BDR gemeldet. Von daher liegt es nun nicht in unserer Hand, auf solche Termine zu achten....


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
wie gesagt sind alles nur Anregungen die mir persönlich weiterhelfen würden dabei zu sein und immer wieder aufs neue Jahr wieder zukommen.
Wenn ihr schon alles versucht habt und keine Änderung vor habt, muss man sich mit der jetzigen Thematik abfinden.
Das mit den Flyern verstehe ich voll und ganz.
Aber Werbung wird Online besser angenommen STRAVA, Instagram, Facebook etc. vielleicht müsste man dort aktiver werden.
Ich will hier nichts schlecht machen, gebe nur das weiter was mir persönlich in den letzten Monaten aufgefallen ist.

Wie sieht es mit 2 Tages -Paketen aus wie z.B. 2 Tage Hotel Inkl. Startplatz. so ähnlich machen die das in Dresden.
Finde der Harz hat soviel Potenzial.


Grüße


----------



## argh (15. Dezember 2018)

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich bei Ende des Jahres bei Google nach Terminen suche und keine finde (wobei es da um Termine für alle Rennen des Cups meine).

Und das hat nix mit Webdesign- oder Computer-Spezialisten zu tun, die diesen Job erledigen sollten.


----------



## juk (15. Dezember 2018)

Kurz gegoogelt nach "mtb harz cup": Erster Treffer = http://harzermtbcup.de/ 
Laut dieser Seite hat der Cup 2018 nie statt gefunden.  Relativ prominent verlinkt sind die 2017er Seiten. Nur unter "Aktuell" ist Sülzhayn 2018 beworben. Die wild verteilten Menüs sind total unübersichtlich. Schwierig dort etwas zu finden. Nicht sehr einladend.

Meiner bescheiden Meinung nach, würde als zentrale Cup-Website eine kleine Übersicht der Veranstaltungen genügen. Mit Datum und Link zum Veranstalter. Letzterer stellt dann die Detailinformationen zur Verfügung. Damit wäre schon sehr geholfen. Sollte auch für Laien mit Wordpress kein Problem sein.


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen,
so wie es ausschaut, liegt es  an der Web-Seite. Das ist eben das erste was man macht, Googeln!!!
Würde vielleicht Verlosungen von Startplätzen mit ins Auge nehmen.
Beispiel: Strava Club, Segment erstellen  oder nach Km die Gewinner auswählen, es braucht an Ideen.
Und davon gib es im Netz reichlich.
So ähnlich macht es bei uns hier in HH Hamburger der Cyclassics Club. (STRAVA, Instagram, Facebook etc)
Ohne Fleiß kein Preis.

Vielleicht noch was zum Punkt 4 XC Rennen, 2014 liegt schon bisschen zurück und die Zeiten ändern sich. Für 2019 laut Netz ist XC Rennen die neue Sparte, Quelle: GCN

Wie man sieht kommen alle auf die selben Themen Internetseite und was neues Anbieten.
Du hast doch deswegen dieses Thema hier eröffnet.
Dann verstehe ich nicht wieso alles was hier vorgeschlagen wurde nicht ansatzweise angenommen wurde.

Wäre bereit bei Werbetrommel hier in HH zu helfen, falls Interesse PN an mich.

Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2018)

bzgl. der homepage würde ich als hauptkriterium die infos und übersichtlichkeit sehen.
ein eigenständiges layout kommt m.m.n. als allerletztes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (16. Dezember 2018)

Moin!
Was die Webseite des Cups betrifft, gebe ich euch Recht, die ist wirklich nicht aktuell Die Zukunft des Cups wird Anfang 2019 besprochen. Ich selbst habe keinen Zugriff auf diese Seite. Die Webseite www.mountainbike.harz.de ist die Seite vom Clausthal-Zellerfeld Marathon. Auch nicht schön, aber weitestgehend aktuell  
Zu Euren Meinungen: Ich nehme hier aus diesem Forum immer was mit, klar, ab in an schreibe ich natürlich etwas dazu wenn wir die ein oder andere Erfahrung damit schon gemacht haben, sie XC Rennen zum Beispiel.


----------



## racingforlife (16. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Chris,

bezüglich XC solltet Ihr es Euch wirklich nochmal überlegen. Der NRW-Cup scheint mit Ihrem 88 Minuten Format ziemlich erfolgreich zu sein.

Der Trend geht gefühlt zurück zum XC oder Trail-Lastingen Kurz- oder Mitteldistanzen.

Lange Marathons auf einer großen Runde sind halt was um die Betten in den großen Skigebieten auch im Sommer voll zu bekommen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (16. Dezember 2018)

Mein Reden. 


racingforlife schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> bezüglich XC solltet Ihr es Euch wirklich nochmal überlegen. Der NRW-Cup scheint mit Ihrem 88 Minuten Format ziemlich erfolgreich zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikechris (19. Dezember 2018)

Servus,

ich möchte gern auch meine Meinung kundtun:

Die Anmeldung über ZPN, vorab und am Renntag ist einfach nur super. Die Verpflegung vor Ort ist sehr unterschiedlich. Zum einen gibt es Wertgutscheine für eine warme Malzeit zum anderen gibt es gar nichts. Eine einheitlich Regelung wäre wünschenswert. 

Mich als Hobbyfahrer stört ist das Zusammenmixen mit den Lizenzfahrern, nicht auf der Strecke, sondern auf den Ergebnislisten. Ich würde gern sehen, wie gut ich im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbyfahrern bin. (so wie es z.B. im Downhill praktiziert wird) Das schafft dann wiederum anreize bei den nächsten Rennen oder im nächsten Jahr noch ein Schippe drauf zu legen.

Weiterhin finde ich, dass die Streckenlängen etwas angeglichen werden sollte. Ich würde gern die Mitteldistanz bei allen Rennen fahren, aber in CLZ oder anderswo ist diese mit 70km für mich zu lang. 

Bisherige Streckenlängen:

Bad Harzburg     18    36   72
Bisenrode           30    60   90
CLZ                    35    70   105
Hohegeiß             21    42   84
Schierke             24     39    69
Sülzhayn             16    32    64

oder so Ähnlich....Von mir aus kann die Kurzdistanz auch 30km betragen aber dann bitte bei allen Cup-Rennen.  So wie in Biesenrode finde ich eine gute Aufteilung!

Auch verbesserungswürdig ist die Homepage, 2018 stand zum Beispiel das gesamte Jahr noch Daten und Fakten von 2017 drin. Gern kann man die HP noch vereinfachen aber aktuelle Zahlen sollte sie schon aufweisen.

Sonst wünsche ich mir und allen Anderen das die Rennserie weitergeht.


----------



## racingforlife (19. Dezember 2018)

Das liegt aber am UCI/BDR Regelwerk zur Rennklasse MTB Marathon. Da kann der Veranstalter nix dran ändern.
Man kann auf die Meldung beim Verband verzichten und schließt somit lizensierte Sportler aus.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (19. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, war gedanklich gerade bei den Veröffentlichungen bei rad-net, ist das einzige was mich bzw. meinen Verein interessiert.

Bezüglich Ranglisten des und Wertung kann der Veranstalter machen was man will.


----------



## chris29 (19. Dezember 2018)

Bikechris schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte gern auch meine Meinung kundtun:
> 
> ...



Hi!
Die Rennserie wird irgendwie weitergehen, nur WIE ist die Frage. Das wird sich aber bald klären...

Das Zusammenlegen der Hobby und Lizenzfahrer wird sich im Marathon evtl. ändern. Wir hatten das auch schon eine ganze Zeit lang gemacht, dass wir Lizenz und Hobby getrennt gewertet haben. Mal sehen, wie wir es ab 2020 handhaben, vorher bleibt es erst einmal so. 

Die verschiedenen Streckenlängen machen doch gerade den Reiz aus!? Zudem dürfte es schwer sein, immer gleiche Distanzen anzubieten. Ich finde, eine Strecke unter 100 Kilometer ist ja nicht mal ein richtiger Marathon.....  

Ich denke außerdem, dass man das Thema hier mehr in Richtung Harzer MTB Cup lenkt, dass war von mir gar nicht so gedacht . Schließlich sollte es eigendlich so sein, dass alle Veranstaltungen eine Alleinstellung haben, mit all ihren Unterschieden


----------



## chris29 (19. Dezember 2018)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Mein Reden.


Schau einfach mal meine Signatur an  Das steht CC-Race (unter Vorbehalt) für 2019, und das steht da schon seit Anfang Juni


----------



## Bikechris (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich meinte auch nicht das die Strecken exakt eine bestimmt Länge haben sollen. Aber einmal ist eine Kurzstrecke länger als bei einem anderen Rennen die Mitteldistanz. 100km ist schon eher was für Freaks, aber es geht ja darum mehr ( also auch Nachwuchs und Sportler die nicht so krass Fit sind ) an zu locken und ich glaube mit einer 100km Strecke lockt man keinen Anfänger.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (3. Januar 2019)

Hi Zusammen, habe jetzt erst den Fred hier gesehen.
ich fahr seid Jahren die Serie und finde sie richtig gut. UNterschiedlichste Rennstrecken mit mal Trail, mal Ausdauer etc.
Würde mir nur wünschen das bei jedem Rennen es Urkunden gibt zum ausdrucken, Wie in Biesenrode.

macht bitter weiter!
Hatte schonmal mit Axel gesprochen, wenn ihr hilfe bruacht sagt bescheid.

Tobias


----------



## bjanbi (4. Januar 2019)

chris29 schrieb:


> Moin Stefan!
> 
> Das wäre u. U. eine Überlegung wert. Ich muss das mal absprechen. Werde den Termin hier dann rechtzeitig bekannt geben, sollten die Rennen getauscht werden.



Auch wenn jetzt Dassel und  Clz auf einen Termin fallen, bitte ich darum, den Marathon auf dem Sonntag zu belassen. Für eine Jahres-Rennplanung ist es schon wichtig, dass man sich auf die veröffentlichten Termine auch verlassen kann. Ich habe deshalb am Samstag auch schon ein anderes Rennen gemeldet.
Ansonsten wünsche ich mir eine Fortsetzung des Harz-Cups und eine verbesserte Aktualisierung der dazugehörigen Homepage.


----------



## daiaiai (4. Januar 2019)

Hi,

werde wohl eher nie den Harz-Cup fahren, da mir die Anfahrt zu weit ist, aber ich glaube den Trend den Du zeichnest, kann man auch für die meisten kleineren aber vor allem mittleren Marathons deutschlandweit nachzeichnen; deswegen mein Senf:

- Thema Homepage: Ist schon wichtig, aber wenn Du Dir mal die Seite der Salzkammergut-Trophy anschaust, ist eine HP offensichtlich gar nicht so wichtig
- Lange Distanzen: Finde ich die völlig falsche Entwicklung. Ich will ballern, all in für 1 bis 2.5 Stunden und wenn's länger wird müsste Ihr mir schon krass was dafür anbieten (neue Ausblicke, neue Trails nur für diesen Streckenabschnitt...)
- Kids Race: Was mich massiv wundert, ist dass sich soviele Veranstalter gar nicht Ihre Teilnehmer anschaun. Wer ist den die große Gruppe? 30 - 50 Jährige Männer machen doch 80% der Teilnehmer aus. Und was haben diese meistens? Familie. Wo liegt denn dann das Problem ein Kinderrennen so zu legen, dass es entweder während des rennens stattfindet oder ZWISCHEN Siegerehrung und Einlauf der letzten 20%. Dann habt Ihr ein Event für die ganze Familie.
- Gamification/Heroization: Schaust Dir mal an, was funktioniert: Sella Ronda Hero, Salzkammergut, Kitzalp, Ischgl, M3, Rad am Ring, Ötztaler, Mallorca 316 (?).... - das sind Events, die ziehen immer mehr Leute an. Warum? Weil ich mich heutztage beweisen will und dafür "belohnt " werden muss mit fame und kudos und lauter musik und tralala. Ohne Eure Veranstaltung zu kennen, machen ähnliche Events bei uns im Süden aber das genaue Gegenteil. Da wird auf einer langen Strecke ohne landschaftliche Highlights geballert, der Fokus total auf den scheinbar bekannten Sieger gelegt und die Siegererhrung dann wiederum nur von einer Handvoll Leute besucht, während als Event eine "Pasta-Party" ausgegeben wird. Otto Normalo, und um den muss es euch gehen, wenn ihr mehr Teilnehmer wollt, kann niemals in die vordere Reihe fahren. Sein Anreiz teilzunehmen ist also ein anderer. Also müsst ihr ihm entweder einen anderen Anreiz bieten (Highlights auf der Strecke/ wer Anstieg xy schafft bekommt Trikot abc/ zusätzliche Challenge während des Rennens) oder es muss mehr Startklassen geben als die klassischen: also "über 90 Kilo" oder "unter 1000 kilometer Vorbereitung" oder sogar Kombiwertung mit Kids Race.... so dass Otto Normalo eben auch einen Pokal mitnehmen kann
- Highlights: Mein Highlight des Rennjahres war dieses Jahr der Hillclimb während des Schömberger Marathons. Da sind wir völlig unverhofft über den Skihang bergauf gefahren und oben hat irgendeine Blaskapelle gespielt und die Zuischauer haben geschrien. Jeder hat gekämpft, genau das was in Erinnerung bleibt.
- Zeit/Datum: Ich finds seltsam wie schwer es sich die Veranstalter selbst machen: Wenn ich mir auf Jedermanntermine.de die Daten der einzelnen Marathons/Rennen anschaue, findet kein einziger ernst zu nehmender vor Mitte April statt. Alle, die das Ernst nehmen beginnen ca. Januar/Mitte Dezember mit der Vorbereitung aufs Jahr. Man spricht von 12 Wochen Grundlagenphase und dann Aufbauphase, wobei ein Rennen in der Aufbauphase durchaus Sinn ergibt. Also wäre für die meisten der ambitionierten ein Termin Mitte März als erster Gradmesser total sinnvoll und völlig konkurrenzfrei.

Abschliessend muss ich sagen, dass ich total dankbar bin, dass es Leute wie Dich gibt, die solche Events organisieren. Und von außen kann man immer tolle Tipps geben, weil irgendwer muss das dann auch umsetzen und finanzieren.

Aber ich glaube Ihr müsst von dem 90er Jahre Ding - lange Strecken, Pasta Parties und Flyer - wegkommen um überhaupt noch mit den großen Events standhaklten bzw. überleben zu können: Guter Termin + Präsente Ausschreibung auf jedermanntermine.de + guter Name + kurze Strecken + viele Startklassen + sinnvoll getimte Kinderrennen + Highlights auf der Strecke

Aber wie gesagt, einfach zu sagen von außen. Keep it up though!


----------



## Ritschie (4. Januar 2019)

Bin auch einige Jahre Harzcup gefahren und finde es schade, dass dieses Format anscheinend immer weniger ankommt (allerdings auch bei mir). Suche mir mittlerweile auch interessantere, "rundere" Veranstaltungen aus (z.B. EBM). Dabei hat der Harz so viel Potential!
Hier wurden ja schon viele gute Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht, daher nur noch mal kurz in Stichworten, was ich mir hauptsächlich wünsche:

- weniger Forstautobahnen, mehr Trails
- mehr Stimmung statt endloses Kurbeln durch einsame Wälder (z.B. durch kürzere, zuschauergerechtere Runden, Rahmenprogramm etc.)
- professionellere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (z.B. Internetauftritt)
- Ü60 Klasse (wir werden alle mal älter ...)
- getrennte Wertung Hobby und Lizenzfahrer
- besseres Terminmanagement zur Vermeidung von Parallelveranstaltungen im norddeutschen Raum

In diesem Sinne ein gutes Gelingen für 2019, man sieht sich


----------



## sbie (14. Januar 2019)

chris29 schrieb:


> Moin Stefan!
> 
> Das wäre u. U. eine Überlegung wert. Ich muss das mal absprechen. Werde den Termin hier dann rechtzeitig bekannt geben, sollten die Rennen getauscht werden.



Hallo,
hat sich erledigt, MTB Marathon Dassel - Schaeferwerk schreibt: "Zu Jahresbeginn nun eine schlechte Nachricht aus Dassel: Den Schaeferwerk MTB-Marathon wird es nicht mehr geben! Nach langen Überlegungen und Diskussionen hat sich das Team NoBrake dazu entschlossen nach 13 Jahren das Rennen im Rahmen des Sollinglauf-WE nicht mehr durchzuführen."
https://www.facebook.com/groups/408683436139005/?fref=nf


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Januar 2019)

Gibt es schon einen Termin für BAD HARZBURG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (14. Januar 2019)

sbie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat sich erledigt, MTB Marathon Dassel - Schaeferwerk schreibt: "Zu Jahresbeginn nun eine schlechte Nachricht aus Dassel: Den Schaeferwerk MTB-Marathon wird es nicht mehr geben! Nach langen Überlegungen und Diskussionen hat sich das Team NoBrake dazu entschlossen nach 13 Jahren das Rennen im Rahmen des Sollinglauf-WE nicht mehr durchzuführen."
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/408683436139005/?fref=nf


Das sind ganz miese Nachrichten! Da stirbt ein feiner Marathon mit einer coolen Strecke und Atmosphäre


----------



## sbie (14. Januar 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Termin für BAD HARZBURG?



Moin moin,
nach zpn timing am 28.4.19
https://zpn-timing.de/web/public/index.php

Gruß Stefan


----------



## kinög (12. April 2019)

Moin aus Hannover,
ich habe mich gerade für Bad Harzburg angemeldet. Bekomme ich da irgendwann automatisch noch Detailinformationen?
Uhrzeit Anmeldung? Startzeit? Genaue Anschrift?

DANKE, Leute


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. April 2019)

Hallo,

wie wäre es damit (Veranstalterhomepage):
https://www.mtb-bad-harzburg.de/de-DE/anmeldungen#ausschreibung-marathon-2019
Grüße


----------



## kinög (12. April 2019)

DANKE  wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gestoßen...


----------



## racingforlife (12. Mai 2019)

Danke an das Team in Hohegeiß, insbesondere an denjenigen der die Duschen sauber machen mußte;-) 

Ich hoffe es geht auch nächstes Jahr im Harz weiter.

Nächster Stopp CLZ


----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. Mai 2019)

Dito.
Gibt es irgendwo schon Fotos?


----------



## gnadenhammer (12. Mai 2019)

War echt ein anstrengendes Rennen. Schlamm - Schlacht!!!! Fotos würde ich auch gerne schauen. Bis in CLZ


----------



## racingforlife (12. Mai 2019)

Habe auf der Strecke keine Fotografen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (12. Mai 2019)

Doch, waren welche da


----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. Mai 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Habe auf der Strecke keine Fotografen gesehen.


Dann warst Du einfach zu schnell.. ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2019)

oder die brille beschlagen.

hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser, dann steige ich auch mal mit ein.


----------



## racingforlife (12. Mai 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Dann warst Du einfach zu schnell.. ^^



Nee, so schlecht wie ich die letzten beiden Jahre bin ... 20 Kg zu viel und ständig nur im Büro und nicht auf dem Rad ... vielleicht nächstes Jahr ;-)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. Mai 2019)

Ich hab diesmal nach einer Runde abbrechen müssen. Hab mich in der Nacht zuvor auf dem Campingplatz "dank" eines falschen Schlafsacks so richtig verkühlt und bin ziemlich schnell eingebrochen, so daß ich die zweite Runde erst gar nicht in Angriff nehmen konnte.


----------



## Hatchet666 (18. August 2019)

Wie schaut es eigentlich 2020 aus mit dem Harz Cup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (19. August 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich mehr Fotos aus CLZ oder wurden gefühlt nur 5 bis 6 Leute fotografiert?


----------



## Devidevil (21. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, mir gefällt der Harzcup! 

Leider muss ich an dieser Stelle den stetigen Ausbau der A7 für meine Nichtteilnahme seit 2017 erwähnen. Die Verkehrssituation von Schwarmstedt bis zum Harz ist eine Katastrophe. Wenn man die Rennen mit der und An- und Abreise betrachtet, dann kommen schon bis zu elf Stunden zusammen, wenn man aus Hamburg anreisen muss.

Ich finde Teamwertungen sehr interessant. So kann man auch Einsteiger für ein Rennen gewinnen und die Veranstaltung als Team wahrnehmen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,
ich wäre schon sehr, sehr froh, wenn es den Harzcup 2020 überhaupt wieder gibt.
Kürzere Runden (dann in höherer Anzahl) a la xc würden die Rennen sicherlich attraktiver machen, da dann die Zuschauer die Fahrer öfter sehen würden, damit "näher am Rennen dran wären" und sich dann auch der Gang der Zuschauer zu bestimmten Streckenabschnitten zB. im Wald lohnen würde (letztes Jahr gabs in Sylzhain mehrere richtig technisch anspruchsvolle Abschnitte im Wald) // zudem müsste der Veranstalter keine 30km Runde ausflaggen/präparieren/mit Streckenposten besetzen, sondern nur zB. eine 10/12/15km Runde, was sicherlich auch für den Veranstalter leichter zu händeln ist. 
Im Nachgang aber hier an dieser Stelle trotzdem einen ganz großen DANK an alle, die dieses Jahr und die letzten Jahre ihre Freizeit für die Durchführung der Rennen geopfert haben; wo es ging habe ich dies auch mit meinen unzähligen Teilnahmen honoriert


----------



## racingforlife (21. August 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich wäre schon sehr, sehr froh, wenn es den Harzcup 2020 überhaupt wieder gibt.
> Kürzere Runden (dann in höherer Anzahl) a la xc würden die Rennen sicherlich attraktiver machen, da dann die Zuschauer die Fahrer öfter sehen würden, damit "näher am Rennen dran wären" und sich dann auch der Gang der Zuschauer zu bestimmten Streckenabschnitten zB. im Wald lohnen würde (letztes Jahr gabs in Sylzhain mehrere richtig technisch anspruchsvolle Abschnitte im Wald) // zudem müsste der Veranstalter keine 30km Runde ausflaggen/präparieren/mit Streckenposten besetzen, sondern nur zB. eine 10/12/15km Runde, was sicherlich auch für den Veranstalter leichter zu händeln ist.
> Im Nachgang aber hier an dieser Stelle trotzdem einen ganz großen DANK an alle, die dieses Jahr und die letzten Jahre ihre Freizeit für die Durchführung der Rennen geopfert haben; wo es ging habe ich dies auch mit meinen unzähligen Teilnahmen honoriert



Dem stimme ich zu 99% zu. Ich würde nur als Orientierung 10km pro Runde vorgeben.


----------



## gewichtheber (26. August 2019)

Auch wenn es ein paar Dinge zu bemängeln gab, was die Orga anging, so würde ich den Endurothon in Schierke als gutes Beispiel für eine gelungene MTB Veranstaltung nennen. Die Strecken hart und interessant, überschaubare Rundenlänge, für alle Leistungsklassen ein passendes Rennen dabei. Mein Tipp: wie im Triathlon eigene Startgruppen für Frauen.


----------



## racingforlife (26. August 2019)

Die Strecke hat Spaß gemacht und die Begleitung war über die „kurzen“ Runden sehr glücklich.

Auch wenn ab und zu mal etwas nicht gefällt, wäre es schön wenn es mit dem Cup und/oder Rennen im Harz weiter geht.

Wäre super, wenn die Veranstalter noch dieses Jahr zu einem Ergebnis kommen.


----------



## Peter88 (8. September 2019)

Die Leistungsdichte ist bei den Frauen so gering das nahzu keine "Zweikämpfe" oder gar Gruppen entsehen. Wenn die Frauen gemeinsam mit den Herren starten haben sie zumindest die Möglichkeit mit gleich starken Herren gemeinsam zu fahren.

Kurze Runden die zuschauerfreundlich sind stehen halt in direkter Konkurrenz mit dem Erlebnis Mountainbike Marathon. Ich denke für beides gibt es Pros und Contras. Die Integration eines Stunden Rennens (2h,4h,..) und/oder eines XCO Rennes wäre vielleicht interessant. Wenn man sich im Sauerland aber zum beispiel die Veranstaltingen anschaut (NRW CUP vs. Marathon) ist schon zu erkennen das die Masse der Starter von Marathonrennen angezogen werden.

Die meisten bislang genannten Verbesserungsvorschläge gehen mMn. in die falsche Richtung. Wenn man die Harz Cup Rennen mit dem Kellerwald Bike Marathon, Tittmaringhausen, usw. vergleicht. Was macht den Harz Cup so viel unatraktiver? Warum finden die genannten veranstaltungen so viel mehr Zulauf?


----------



## chris29 (8. September 2019)

Moin Gemeinde!
Einige werden es ja schon auf Facebook gelesen haben. Den Harzer Mountainbike Event wird es ab 2020 nicht mehr geben. Das Rennen in Clausthal haben wir auf Grund einiger persönlichen Gründe nun komplett aufgegeben. Nachdem wir bis 2015 die Veranstaltung in Altenau ausgerichtet hatten, zum Schluss mit der Enduro-DM, haben wir den Marathon von 2017-2019 in Clausthal-Zellerfeld versucht zu etablieren, leider nur mir mäßigen Erfolg. Das zumindest sagen die Starterzahlen aus. 150-200 Starter*innen fanden max. den Weg zu uns. Woran es gelegen hat, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Für mich persönlich ist es einfach so, dass ich nicht mehr ausreichend für die Sache brenne und daher lieber einen Schlussstrich ziehe und ich mich auf Neues konzentriere, mal sehen, was da noch kommt. Schlussendlich haben wir seit der ersten Veranstaltung im Jahr 2000 viele schöne Rennen veranstaltet und sin dankbar, dass Ihr uns im Mai oft zahlreich besucht habt! Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das Mountainbiken und der Harzer Mountainbike Cup noch einmal richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Aber auch da braucht es eine Person, die für diesen Cup 100% brennt!
In diesem Sinne, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja in den nächsten Jahren mal im Harz


----------



## racingforlife (8. September 2019)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Die Leistungsdichte ist bei den Frauen so gering das nahzu keine "Zweikämpfe" oder gar Gruppen entsehen. Wenn die Frauen gemeinsam mit den Herren starten haben sie zumindest die Möglichkeit mit gleich starken Herren gemeinsam zu fahren.
> 
> Kurze Runden die zuschauerfreundlich sind stehen halt in direkter Konkurrenz mit dem Erlebnis Mountainbike Marathon. Ich denke für beides gibt es Pros und Contras. Die Integration eines Stunden Rennens (2h,4h,..) und/oder eines XCO Rennes wäre vielleicht interessant. Wenn man sich im Sauerland aber zum beispiel die Veranstaltingen anschaut (NRW CUP vs. Marathon) ist schon zu erkennen das die Masse der Starter von Marathonrennen angezogen werden.
> 
> Die meisten bislang genannten Verbesserungsvorschläge gehen mMn. in die falsche Richtung. Wenn man die Harz Cup Rennen mit dem Kellerwald Bike Marathon, Tittmaringhausen, usw. vergleicht. Was macht den Harz Cup so viel unatraktiver? Warum finden die genannten veranstaltungen so viel mehr Zulauf?



Die Marathon Trophy hat ein größeres Einzugsgebiet und manche Veranstaltungen haben extra Wertungen für niederländische und belgische Fahrer bzw. sind Teil einer solchen Serie.

In den Harz kommen nur Leute aus der Harzer Region, Niedersachsen oder HH.

Gefühlt sind in NRW und Hessen die meisten Fahrer auch auf der 2/3 Distanz unterwegs.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass die Marathon-Zeit im Mittelgebirge durch ist (schon etwas länger). Es werden nur die Alpinenmarathons auf einer Runde überleben.
Wenn man als Veranstalter im Mittelgebirge Starterzahlen erreichen muss (um die Kosten zu decken) sollte man auf Gravel Events setzen.


----------



## racingforlife (8. September 2019)

chris29 schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde!
> Einige werden es ja schon auf Facebook gelesen haben. Den Harzer Mountainbike Event wird es ab 2020 nicht mehr geben. Das Rennen in Clausthal haben wir auf Grund einiger persönlichen Gründe nun komplett aufgegeben. Nachdem wir bis 2015 die Veranstaltung in Altenau ausgerichtet hatten, zum Schluss mit der Enduro-DM, haben wir den Marathon von 2017-2019 in Clausthal-Zellerfeld versucht zu etablieren, leider nur mir mäßigen Erfolg. Das zumindest sagen die Starterzahlen aus. 150-200 Starter*innen fanden max. den Weg zu uns. Woran es gelegen hat, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Für mich persönlich ist es einfach so, dass ich nicht mehr ausreichend für die Sache brenne und daher lieber einen Schlussstrich ziehe und ich mich auf Neues konzentriere, mal sehen, was da noch kommt. Schlussendlich haben wir seit der ersten Veranstaltung im Jahr 2000 viele schöne Rennen veranstaltet und sin dankbar, dass Ihr uns im Mai oft zahlreich besucht habt! Ich würde mir wünschen, dass das Mountainbiken und der Harzer Mountainbike Cup noch einmal richtig Fahrt aufnimmt. Aber auch da braucht es eine Person, die für diesen Cup 100% brennt!
> In diesem Sinne, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja in den nächsten Jahren mal im Harz




Vielen vielen Dank für Deinen/Euren Einsatz. Ich glaube auch nicht, das man mit einem Marathonformat nochmal die Starterzahlen aus den Nullerjahren erreicht.

Als Hannoveraner waren die Marathons im Harz quasi eine Heimveranstaltung.

Vielleicht bildet sich ja jetzt doch endlich eine Arbeitsgruppe „Organisierter MTB-Sport im LV Niedersachsen“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (14. September 2019)

Moin,
als passionierter Visionär wage ich den Blick über den Tellerrand. Die Harzquerung der Trailrunner von Wernigerode nach Nordhausen, 521 Finisher, dazu noch die Teilnehmer der Halbdistanz. Die Goslaer Adlerrunde der Rennradler (gab es leider in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht) zog über 600 StarterInnen an. Beide Veranstaltungen haben für Nord-/Mitteldeutschland etwas besonderes geboten, die Harzquerung 51km Trailvergnügen und die Adlerrunde massive Steigungen und richtig viele Höhenmeter. Schierke hat ein Konzept und eine geile Strecke. Einen Marathon zu etablieren, der eine große Schleife durch den Harz legt, viele Gemeinden durchfährt, abartig viele Höhenmeter sammelt und das beste Terrain jeder durchfahrenen Region nutzt...ich wäre am Start.


----------



## DasMatze (18. September 2019)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Lange Kante bin ich definitiv dabei

Dass der Cup und auch das Rennne in CLZ Geschichte ist, ist schade... wenngleich angesichts der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre nachvollziehbar. Hohegeiß wird sicher das nächste Opfer. Biesenrode hab ich munkeln hören, dass sich neues Orga-team firmiert (wär ihnen zu wünschen)

Hoffentlich bleiben möglichst viele Einzelevents erhalten. Endurothon in Schierke ist und bleibt eins meiner absoluten favorites. Auch oder gerade wegen des drumherums mit Kids-Race, Unterhaltung... Solange es die Veranstaltung gibt, werd ich da auch mit der Familie einfallen


----------

